# Milwaukee Bucks @ Golden State Warriors Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (27-40, 7-27 away) 
vs.
Golden State Warriors (23-45, 13-19 home)*</h2>*---March 25th, 2005---*









*Arena in Oakland
Oakland, California*</MARQUEE>

<h2>Starting Lineups:







</h2>




































*PG: Maurice Williams
SG: Michael Redd 
SF: Desmond Mason 
PF: Joe Smith 
C: Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
SF: Toni Kukoc 
PF/C: Zaza Pachulia 
PF: Marcus Fizer *​
*<h2>Versus:<h2>​*









































*
PG: Baron Davis 
SG: Jason Richardson 
SF: Mike Dunleavy 
PF: Troy Murphy 
C: Adonal Foyle*

*Key Reserves:*






















*
PG: Derek Fisher 
PG/SG: Mickael Pietrus 
C: Zeljko Rebraca*​

*Key Matchup:​**Michael Redd vs. Jason Richardsom​*<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="REDD, MICHAEL" TITLE="REDD, MICHAEL" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/bucks/REDD, MICHAEL.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="RICHARDSON, JASON" TITLE="RICHARDSON, JASON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/RICHARDSON, JASON.jpg">​*
My Prediction:*
*I am posting this after the game took place, so I will not make any predictions. *


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview:*

Preview:​*When:** 9:30 p.m. Friday.*

*Where:* *The Arena in Oakland, Calif.*

*Broadcasts:**TV - WCGV (Channel 24). Radio - WTMJ-AM (620).*
*
About the Warriors: Their three-game winning streak was broken by Dallas on Wednesday. The Warriors are buried in the Western Conference standings but they are still playing with some emotion, as 12 technical fouls were called in the game and Golden State forward Mike Dunleavy was ejected for the first time in his three-year career for disputing a referee's call. "We allowed the officiating to get to us a little bit and you can't do that," coach Mike Montgomery said.

Player to Watch:
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MURPHY, TROY" TITLE="MURPHY, TROY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/warriors/MURPHY, TROY.jpg">, WARRIORS
He missed the game against Dallas to attend a family funeral and his value to the team at power forward was evident as Dallas exploited his absence. With Dunleavy trying to fill in for Murphy, Dirk Nowitzki of Dallas scored 29 points and Keith Van Horn scored 24. Murphy is averaging 15.5 points and 11 rebounds this season.

The Series:
The Warriors are the only team that the Bucks have yet to play this season. The Bucks have won five of the last six in Oakland.

Numbers Game:
0: Milwaukee's fast break points Wednesday in the loss to the Clippers.

66: The Clippers' first-half points, tying their season high for a half.

6-7: Golden State's home record against teams from the Eastern Conference.*


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Yes another loss, it looks like we might get sweeped.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*yes...this West Coast trip has turned ugly....that was a complete kick below the belt last night...we had the game practically won, and then Derek Fisher hits a 3 at the buzzer.....I am looking forward to the lottery now, and I will stop the Official Playoff Watch Thread....*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Game Recap:​ 


> OAKLAND, Calif. (AP) -- So what if Derek Fisher isn't starting for the Golden State Warriors any more? The veteran guard is all about finishing -- and one of the NBA's better clutch shooters did it again.
> 
> Fisher made a 3-pointer at the overtime buzzer, and the Warriors beat the Milwaukee Bucks 118-117 Friday night for their fourth victory in five games.
> 
> ...


Rest of Recap


----------

